# Hunter Braids Critique



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I have only been braiding manes for about.. A year and a half or two years probably? I'm not 100% sure, but I have only been braiding at open shows and some AQHA shows. I charge $25 at the open shows, just because most of them are little kids with parents with tight budgets. I charge either $30 or $35 at AQHA shows depending on how many I'm doing. What do you think of these braids? I'm still practicing the whole mane preparation, tail braiding etc.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

They look very well done to me. Pic #5 looks a little off to me, as if the braids aren't placed high enough, or tight enough to the neck? That's being picky though..


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

JustDressageIt said:


> They look very well done to me. Pic #5 looks a little off to me, as if the braids aren't placed high enough, or tight enough to the neck? That's being picky though..


His neck is shaped that way, I make sure that they're tight! I'm a total neat freak and perfectionist. Thanks though


----------



## michellef (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm no authority on the matter, but I think they look great


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

michellef said:


> I'm no authority on the matter, but I think they look great


Thanks


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

bumppp!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

they look awesome! i do jumpers and eventers so i never braid (ewww hate it lol) and i have to say that looks a thousand times better than i could ever do!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

CJ82Sky said:


> they look awesome! i do jumpers and eventers so i never braid (ewww hate it lol) and i have to say that looks a thousand times better than i could ever do!


Boy are you lucky haha! A professional trainer/braider taught me how to braid. She told me to do about 5 or 6 braids every time I went out to ride, and it worked! I'm still in the process of getting consistent and faster when I braid, so it's still a work in progress

Thanks!!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Soooo...what would you charge to travel to Houston ummm...tomorrow....and braid my somewhat uncooperative mare?


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

sarahver said:


> Soooo...what would you charge to travel to Houston ummm...tomorrow....and braid my somewhat uncooperative mare?


haha you'd have to be able to pay for my plane ticket! and for uncooporative horses, I charge like 40$ The last bad horse I braided (which was weird because he was 12 years old and has a million show miles... go figure) was literally moving the whole time, bobbing his head the whole time, and occasionally reared up. My trainer was literally holding onto his head trying to keep him still. After my trainer left, The horse literally reared up, braced against his leather halter, broke it, and ran to the other barn.. I called the owner and told her what happened and said I couldn't do it considering he knocked me off the step stool and a flew back against the stall door, and had a total migraine after. I felt bad, but I'm sorry, if your horse has been braided as much as that horse had, it should have better manners than that. :-|


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

justjump said:


> haha you'd have to be able to pay for my plane ticket! and for uncooporative horses, I charge like 40$ The last bad horse I braided (which was weird because he was 12 years old and has a million show miles... go figure) was literally moving the whole time, bobbing his head the whole time, and occasionally reared up. My trainer was literally holding onto his head trying to keep him still. After my trainer left, The horse literally reared up, braced against his leather halter, broke it, and ran to the other barn.. I called the owner and told her what happened and said I couldn't do it considering he knocked me off the step stool and a flew back against the stall door, and had a total migraine after. I felt bad, but I'm sorry, if your horse has been braided as much as that horse had, it should have better manners than that. :-|


 Heck, I woulda' done the same thing!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Heck, I woulda' done the same thing!


I know! I was expecting him to be good too! I taught my horse to just fall asleep when he's being braided. I was the first one to braid him and my friends horse and they're both perfect!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Bump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Bump!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Pssst, JustJump, you might not be getting too many responses since you already posted another thread just like this one, a month before.
:wink:


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Pssst, JustJump, you might not be getting too many responses since you already posted another thread just like this one, a month before.
> :wink:


As you can tell, I like feedback! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

justjump said:


> As you can tell, I like feedback!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Um.... yes.

Why not just continue with the other thread instead of starting a brand new with the same topic.

Your braids are nice looking.

If I was an owner I would blow a gasket if you cut my horses main though.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

They do look very nice. I hope you have now found a way to do the ends without cutting them, as you described in your other thread, though. I would be *livid* if a braider took scissors to my horses' manes. And that would be very bad for business, as you know, since a LOT of the horse world is word of mouth...


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

apachiedragon said:


> They do look very nice. I hope you have now found a way to do the ends without cutting them, as you described in your other thread, though. I would be *livid* if a braider took scissors to my horses' manes. And that would be very bad for business, as you know, since a LOT of the horse world is word of mouth...


I have actually! I watched John the braider videos and have talked to him and he's given some tips to me that I've been practicing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Great! I wish you luck. About how long does it take you per horse? I haven't braided in years, as I've retired to nothing but the occasional schooling show with my lesson kiddos, but I remember it taking forever, especially when they were fidgety. And then someone inevitably would get an itch and scratch out a couple, and I'd have to redo.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

justjump said:


> I know! I was expecting him to be good too! I taught my horse to just fall asleep when he's being braided. I was the first one to braid him and my friends horse and they're both perfect!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



How did you teach your horse to fall asleep while being braided??

The horse I ride, shakes her head every three seconds..she's a nightmare to braid. My trainer drugged her once and she still shook her head around except then she just had her eyes closed.

I wish she would fall asleep while I was braiding her.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

ErikaLynn said:


> How did you teach your horse to fall asleep while being braided??
> 
> The horse I ride, shakes her head every three seconds..she's a nightmare to braid. My trainer drugged her once and she still shook her head around except then she just had her eyes closed.
> 
> I wish she would fall asleep while I was braiding her.


Well, my horse used to be HORRIBLE with a capital H. He would reach around, pull the stool out from under you, move all over the place, bob his head, and occasionaly rear. I finally got a twitch and twitched him and that worked for a little while. I finay felt like he would get the picture and took it off, but he continued to move. I let him move for a little while, but I got sick of it and slapped his neck. Don't attack me for saying it, but it worked. He now falls asleep and puts his head down whenever you get on a step stool by his neck. 
I also got my trainer to ACE (I think that's what it's called) a horse that had a complete fit whenever I would get by his ears or put the string in to braid. Also, I saw on the video Lucky Braids, to take a towel and put it over their eye to stop them from seeing what your doing. I've never tried it, but she's a very VERY professional braider, and it seemed to work for her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

justjump said:


> Well, my horse used to be HORRIBLE with a capital H. He would reach around, pull the stool out from under you, move all over the place, bob his head, and occasionaly rear. I finally got a twitch and twitched him and that worked for a little while. I finay felt like he would get the picture and took it off, but he continued to move. I let him move for a little while, but I got sick of it and slapped his neck. Don't attack me for saying it, but it worked. He now falls asleep and puts his head down whenever you get on a step stool by his neck.
> I also got my trainer to ACE (I think that's what it's called) a horse that had a complete fit whenever I would get by his ears or put the string in to braid. Also, I saw on the video Lucky Braids, to take a towel and put it over their eye to stop them from seeing what your doing. I've never tried it, but she's a very VERY professional braider, and it seemed to work for her!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Thanks for the tips. I have actually tried all of that. I can slap the **** out of her and it won't phase her at all. I actually need to slap her with a crop...if I use my hand I just get a sore hand. She just shakes her head, which is frustrating, because I'll have to redo a braid 2 or 3 times.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

apachiedragon said:


> Great! I wish you luck. About how long does it take you per horse? I haven't braided in years, as I've retired to nothing but the occasional schooling show with my lesson kiddos, but I remember it taking forever, especially when they were fidgety. And then someone inevitably would get an itch and scratch out a couple, and I'd have to redo.


Depends on the mane! On average, about an hour
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

ErikaLynn said:


> Thanks for the tips. I have actually tried all of that. I can slap the **** out of her and it won't phase her at all. I actually need to slap her with a crop...if I use my hand I just get a sore hand. She just shakes her head, which is frustrating, because I'll have to redo a braid 2 or 3 times.


That's aggravating... Have you tried the twitch?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

justjump said:


> That's aggravating... Have you tried the twitch?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I haven't. I don't think it will help, but it doesn't hurt to try.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

ErikaLynn said:


> I haven't. I don't think it will help, but it doesn't hurt to try.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah you never know! How old is she?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

justjump said:


> Yeah you never know! How old is she?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She's 14. She has never shown until about 4 months ago, so she isn't used to standing on the crossties for awhile. If she didn't shake every second I would probably finish twice as fast.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

ErikaLynn said:


> She's 14. She has never shown until about 4 months ago, so she isn't used to standing on the crossties for awhile. If she didn't shake every second I would probably finish twice as fast.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There's your problem.. Maybe you should just get her out one day and leave her in the crossties so she's use to it? Horses learn by consistency so the more you leave her in the crossties and maybe even just stand on a step stool and just brush her mane, the better she should get.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

She stands on the crossties, when I start braiding, I'm guessing because I'm pulling on her mane and it's annoying or it itches. She just shakes her head. She doesn't move around she just shakes. It's not after shes been standing for awhile and she's bored. She'll start doing it as soon as I start braiding. She also does it when I pull her mane and take the braids out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

ErikaLynn said:


> She stands on the crossties, when I start braiding, I'm guessing because I'm pulling on her mane and it's annoying or it itches. She just shakes her head. She doesn't move around she just shakes. It's not after shes been standing for awhile and she's bored. She'll start doing it as soon as I start braiding. She also does it when I pull her mane and take the braids out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's a tricky one.. Maybe just get her out and pull on her mane as if you were braiding it? Like not yank out of anger, but maybe even braid parts of it. And if she doesn't shake, pat her and let her know she was good. Otherwise, I don't really know what to tell you :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

justjump said:


> That's a tricky one.. Maybe just get her out and pull on her mane as if you were braiding it? Like not yank out of anger, but maybe even braid parts of it. And if she doesn't shake, pat her and let her know she was good. Otherwise, I don't really know what to tell you :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

